# Sticky  Nanofish List (v1.0)



## alphacat

*The List*

(EDIT: see the latest list via the link in the first post above...)


----------



## Digsy

It's funny that you posted this today because I've been searching the internet for the last few hours trying to find a good list of nano fish so...Thanks!


----------



## turbomkt

Here's a list I put together a while back. I've had three of them so far *...

Microrasbora kubotai
" erythromicron
Nana
* Boraras maculatus (Dwarf rasbora or Pygmy spotted rasbora)
Boraras brigittae (Mosquito rasbora)
Danio choprae
* Boraras urophthalmoides (Exclamation point rasbora)
* Sundadanio axelrodi (Neon rasbora)


----------



## alphacat

Thanks Turbomkt - I was just about to add a Microrasbora to the list, but shoot, 7 or 8 more fish for the list is great!

Digsy: if you find any others in the course of your own research, please feel free to post it here and I'll add it to the list.

Now we're rolling... 
roud:​


----------



## Daniel*Swords

These might go in too! 

Phoenix Rasbora (_Boraras merah_)
_Boraras micros_

Jae barb (_Barbus jae_)
_Barbus sylvaticus_

_Neolebias ansorgii_
Green Neon Tetra (_Paracheirodon simulans_)
Ember Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon amandae_)

What do you guys feel about these teeny corys? Would they go in a nano?
Salt and Pepper Catfish [?, cf. mongabay](_Corydoras habrosus_)
Dwarf Cory (_Corydoras hastatus_)
Pygmy Cory (_Corydoras pygmaeus_)



P.S. Btw. the species name is not capitalised - only family name is.


----------



## deleted_user_4

Pristella Tetras
Black Tetras


----------



## AnneRiceBowl

pics of these fish would be great.


----------



## jhoetzl

alphacat said:


> - Endler's Livebearer _(Poecilia Wingei)_


Hmmm, if you are talking males only...OK...but females get a bit larger, and with that additional size comes babies...lots and lots of babies. Then, you will need more than a nano to house them...just something to keep in mind, especially with putting livebearers in nano's. Sure other types can breed in a nano, but not with the same ease.

I had a 2.5 nano, a 6g nano, and now I have a 40g fry tank of endlers...

Corydoras hastatus and pygmaeus are cool.
I personally like habrosus for a nano (>=5g thought), followed by pygmaeus.


----------



## Lil boy blue

Betta splendens are always a choice...


----------



## alphacat

Fantastic! This is just great, keep 'em coming.

Daniel*Swords - thanks for letting me know about the taxonomic syntax! 

Addicted2sp33d - I left off the Black Tetras because they get to be 2½-3 inches... however, if you know something I don't about how well-suited these guys are for nanos, I can add them. Let me know. Thanks!

AnneRiceBowl - pics would be great, but also space-consuming. Just use Google Image Search and probably start by looking for the scientific name first, then the common name (and make sure you put it in quotes so they search for the exact phrase, not just either/or of the names). Fishbase.org is good for this too.

Jhoetzl - Excellent point about the Endlers; like I said in another post somewhere, they breed like rabbits on Viagra, to use a colorful euphemism... anybody interested in more about these guys should check out endlersr.us, the Endlers Livebearers Association of America. But yeah... if you keep this fish, be prepared to deal with scads of fry!

Lil boy blue - an obvious choice that I overlooked. Thanks!
----------------------------------

It seems that sooner or later we're going to have to further refine/organize this list - species that are best kept in groups (i.e. the earlier question about Corys, for instance), species that are best kept alone or with specially selected neighbors (Bettas), perhaps categories for water conditions (some of these guys like it cold, some warm, some like hard water, others die unless they're in soft water, etc.) - stuff like that.

For now though I'm really happy about the feedback, and hope this proves to be a useful resource in the future.

Next...?


----------



## Snailpoo

Otocinclus

Though with a nano, you might need supplemental feeding.


----------



## Daniel*Swords

I think this is going to be a great list!  Thanks for starting the thread!!

How about organising the fish in groups like families: livebearers, minnows or carps, tetras, barbs, etc. ? I second the info on water parameters, and other stuff, maybe the TL, too!

You got a typo there?
Glow Light Tetra is - to my knowledge - _Hyphessobrycon erythrozonus_ and _Danio choprae_ maybe Glowlight Danio?


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

> Lil boy blue - an obvious choice that I overlooked. Thanks!


you didn't overlook it, it's in your first list. and it would be great if people would read the whole thread, so that hey don't list a fish twice.


----------



## alphacat

Heh - to be fair I'm editing the second post with the list in it as people submit species, so it's cool, Mr. Gaboozlebag.


----------



## bpm2000

dwarf puffer - Carinotetraodon travancoricus - likely a species only candidate needing a larger "nano" but nano nonetheless.


----------



## Lil boy blue

Dont forget about guppies(Poecilia reticulata)....


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

alphacat said:


> Heh - to be fair I'm editing the second post with the list in it as people submit species, so it's cool, Mr. Gaboozlebag.


that explains it.


----------



## Kayakbabe

Dario dario (not sure of the common name.. it's pretty new to the fish trade)
beatiful fish that only grows to 20mm long... kinda beta splendens like in it's breeding behavior... and tiny! and friendlier than betas... not quite so fighty... still wouldn't pack in a whole bunch of males though. Check out the latest "Tropical Fish Hobbist" mag for 2 articles on the critter.. definitely on my wish list!


----------



## Daniel*Swords

Guys! I think we are missing all the nice killis!! :icon_eek: 
Anyone keep those to give us a starting point? 

After browsing the forum, found that these have been kept by members too. 

Dwarf Pencilfish (_Nannostomus marginatus_)
Similis Ciclid (_Neolamprologus similis_)
Bumblee Goby (_Brachygobius sp._)
Pygmy/ Sparkling Gourami (_Trichopsis pumila_)


----------



## Momotaro

Nice thread! Sticky worthy!

Mike


----------



## Daniel*Swords

Don't know anything about killis but started to search for some that would stay small enough. Found the following genera on the killi.net where the maximum length was given. I chose those genera all the species of which stay under 4.5 cm (ca. 1.8'') - but there surely are other genera with species small enough for our nanos and even picos!

_Adamas_ AF
_Aphyoplatys _AF
_Campellolebias_ SA
_Congopanchax_ AF
_Cynopoecilus_ SA
_Diapteron_ AF
_Fluviphylax_ AF
_Foerschichthys_ AF
_Fundulosoma_ AF
Yucatan flagfish _Garmanella pulchra_ CA
_Leptolucania_ NA
Catarina Pupfish _Megupsilon aporus _CA (Mexico)
_Micropanchax_ AF
_Pantanodon_ AF
_Plesiolebias_ 
_Stenolebias_ SA
_Terranatos_ SA
_Tomeurus_ SA

[AF = Africa, SA = South America, CA = Central America, NA = North America]


----------



## tuvok

jhoetzl said:


> Corydoras hastatus and pygmaeus are cool.
> I personally like habrosus for a nano (>=5g thought), followed by pygmaeus.


So far C. habrosus is one of my favourite fish. These guys have a lot of spunk and are not in the least bit shy (at least in my experience).


----------



## Daniel*Swords

Remembered that I have a list of livebearers with their sizes!  So compiled this list of those small enough (IMHO, < 4,5 cm, 1.8'') and of which there are registered populations kept.

_Allotoca zacapuensis_ CA (Mexico)

*Barred Livebearer [Fishbase], Banded Widow, Stuart's Livebearer (_Carlhubbsia stuarti_) CA (Guatemala)
*Carnegie's Millionsfish/Livebearer, Ten-Spotted Live Bearer (_Cnesterodon carnegiei_) SA
_Cnesterodon decemmaculatus_ SA
_Gambusia alvarezi_ CA (Mexico)
_Gambusia atrora_ CA (Mexico)
_Gambusia aurata_ CA (Mexico)
_Gambusia eurystoma_ CA (Mexico)
*Big Bend Gambusia (_Gambusia gaigei_) NA
_Gambusia geiseri_ NA
_Gambusia heterochir _NA
_Gambusia hurtadoi _CA (Mexico)
_Gambusia lemaitrei _SA
_Gambusia luma _CA
_Gambusia milleri_
_Gambusia nicaraguensis _CA
_Gambusia rachowi_ CA (Mexico)
_Gambusia regani _CA (Mexico)
*Teardrop Mosquitofish [Fishbase], Tropical Mosquitofish, Bandit Mosquitofish (_Gambusia sexradiata_) CA [fem. max. 5 cm]
_Gambusia xanthosoma_ (Grand Cayman)
_Girardinus cubensis_ (Cuba)
*Grand Cayman Limia (_Limia caymanensis_) (Grand Cayman)
_Limia dominicensis _(Haiti)
_Limia rivasi_ (Haiti)
*Sulphur Limia (_Limia sulphurophila_) (Dom. Rep.)
_Neoheterandria cana_ CA (Panama)
*Tiger Teddy (_Neoheterandria elegans_) SA
*Picotee Livebearer [Fishbase], Fairweather/Elegant Widow (_Phallichthys fairweatheri_) CA
*Four-Spot/Domino Widow (_Phallichthys quadripunctatus_) CA (Costa Rica)
*Pallid Widow (_Phallichthys tico) _CA (Costa Rica)
*Dusky Millions Fish [Fishbase], Caudo (_Phalloceros caudimaculatus_) SA
_Phalloptychus januarius_ SA
_Poecilia amazonica_ SA
(*)Branner's Livebearer, Ocellated Micromolly (_Poecilia branneri_) SA
*Cauca Molly, South American Molly (_Poecilia caucana_) CA-SA
*Dwarf Molly (_Poecilia chica_) CA (Mexico)
*Caracas Livebearer, Dwarf Limia, Haiti Limia, Venezuela-Molly (_Poecilia heterandria_) SA
_Poecilia minima_ SA
_Poecilia minor_ SA
_Poecilia sulphuraria _CA (Mexico)
_Poeciliopsis baenschi_
_Poeciliopsis monacha_ CA (Mexico)
*Blackstripe Livebearer (_Poeciliopsis prolifica_) CA (Mexico)
_Pseudopoecilia chocoensis_ SA
_Pseudopoecilia festae _SA
_Pseudopoecilia nigroventralis _SA
_Pseudopoecilia panamensis_ CA (Panama)
*Barred Topminnow (_Quintana atrizona_) (Cuba)
_Xiphophorus continens _(Mexico)
*Monterrey Platyfish (_Xiphophorus couchianus_) (Mexico)
*Northern Platyfish (_Xiphophorus gordoni_) (Mexico)
*[Southern] Platy (_Xiphophorus maculatus_) CA
*Catemaco Platyfish (_Xiphophorus milleri_) (Mexico)
*Pygmy Swordtail (_Xiphophorus pygmaeus_) (Mexico)
*Swordtail Platyfish (_Xiphophorus xiphidium_) (Mexico)

Those marked with * are the most likely to be found.

[Sources: Kim M. Walther 2005: _Registrations of Livebearers_. Denmark.
English names from Fishbase and/or Master Index of Freshwater Fishes]


----------



## alphacat

(gasp!) :icon_eek: 

Holy crap that's a lotta fish!!! Heh...

Perhaps we should narrow this down just a bit at this juncture; how many of these fish are actually available to hobbyists, Daniel*Swords?


----------



## Daniel*Swords

Ah, that's the real question! I compiled the list from a booklet that lists all livebearers and whether they are kept by some people. Those mentioned are kept, mostly by active livebearer hobbyists. I think most of them might be available only through the respective livebearer associations.

Yes, I might have just gone a bit overboard there,  I agree. Got a bit carried away while planning my pico and looking for suitable fish for it! :hihi:

I think I'll put a * before those that are most likely most easily available. That ok idea?
EDIT: Just did that..


----------



## alphacat

One other thing: are there common [English] names for any of these guys? Something I've noticed is that you Finns have common names for fish English-speakers have never even seen... 

Also - are there any proposals for how we should break this list down when it becomes too long to simply be a quick-reference guide? I think it should be a functional distinction, i.e. by preferred water parameters so people considering community tanks can more easily find neighbors for their fish, but I'm also open to suggestion.


----------



## hooha

I say make a list based on availability as that would be most helpful, then another list with "potential" nano fish.

Nice job guys


----------



## Daniel*Swords

alphacat said:


> One other thing: are there common [English] names for any of these guys? Something I've noticed is that you Finns have common names for fish English-speakers have never even seen...


Well, as I'm not a native English speaker I have to rely on other sources, mainly the net. I was kind of hoping that you English speakers would supply the common names. I did edit in some names from Fishbase and MIFF...

I was kind of thinking that giving the continent would give the reader a guestimate for the preferred water values and also some idea for a geotope maybe. I suppose there are more clever ways of doing it. 

How about making a quick list in the beginning of the thread with most common ones and giving just links to further down the thread for others? Say, like a link titled: more livebearers. That would work if the fish would be grouped by families. Otherwise? Maybe not. I can edit my lists in any shape you guys think would be most useful!!


----------



## alphacat

Thanks Daniel. I've been thinking about this a little, and I agree with your idea - with one little revision: the first list of common fish should also have some kind of basic list for first-timers of fish that are easy to keep, along with either a footnote or a separate post in this thread detailing anything that beginners should know. 

For instance, Endlers & Guppies reproduce like mad, Otos, Corys, and Plecos like to be kept in groups of at least X amount, these other fish are schoolers with a minimum of __...

Does that make sense to everybody?


----------



## hooha

that sounds like it would me most practical.


----------



## Daniel*Swords

Coming back to this fascinating project... In the article I have been using for some help (Markku Varjo 2005: Kalojen kääpiösarjalaiset)... there're still these left:

Flame Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon flammeus_)
Black Neon Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi_)
Black Phantom Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon megalopterus_)
Red-Tailed Phantom Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon roseus_)
(_Hyphessobrycon eques_)

Marbled Hatchetfish (_Carnegiella strigata strigata_)
_Carnegiella strigata fasciata_
Black-winged Hatchetfish (_Carnegiella marthae_)
Pygmy Hatchetfish (_Carnegiella myersi_)

False Cory (_Aspidoras pauciradiatus_)

_Hara jerdoni_
Shadow Catfish (_Hyalobagrus flavus_, ex. _Pelteobagrus ornatus_)


----------



## Sarahpea

Here's some more: 
Croaking Pygmy Gourami _Trichopsis vittatus_
Dadio (Orange Chela) _Chela dadyburjori_
Asian Rummynose _Sawbwa resplendens_
Schooling Bumblebee Goby _Brachygobius aggregatus_
Red Licorice Gourami _Parosphromenus sumatranus (Parosphromenus deissneri)_
Green-eye Rasbora _Rasbora dorsiocellata_
Dwarf Gold Barb _Barbus gelius_

All found at this wonderful site http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm that is unfortunately closed until June 27th, '06.


----------



## valleyvampiress

To the OP, I'm sure many users here would appreciate the categorization not just of species type, but also by the size of the tank.


----------



## alphacat

That'd definitely be useful too, I agree: however, revising this list took a turn for the complicated due to all the different suggested ways of sorting this list. Daniel*Swords has generously volunteered his time for this as well - but any other volunteers would be great too.

At this point I'm thinking perhaps some kind of a spreadsheet is in order for this - that way we can show multiple parameters that are useful, such as size, water temp & pH requirements, stocking & neighbor-friendliness info, etc. - instead of having one list showing all fish in a certain size range, then another separate list entirely showing what you can/can't put in the tank with them, you know?


----------



## agdavis

Daniel*Swords said:


> P.S. Btw. the species name is not capitalised - only family name is.


Actually, not to rant but just to clarify, the 'species name' refers to both the genus and the specific epithet, most commonly incorrectly refered to as the 'species name'. A species name is comprised of two parts -the genus (the first part) and the specific epithet (the second part). I do not mean to rant but people throw around scientific verbage constantly and i just wanted to let people know of this distinction - even people who are well trained in the biological sciences misuse these terms.


----------



## Daniel*Swords

agdavis said:


> the 'species name' refers to both the genus and the specific epithet, most commonly incorrectly refered to as the 'species name'.


Thanks agdavis for clearing that up! All very logical now that you mention it! After this, it'll be that much more easier for me to try to pass as a biologist. :hihi:

Some more fishes (found in the thread):
Gertrude's Rainbow/ Gertrude Blue-eyes (_Pseudomugil gertrudae_)
Dwarf Red Bettas (_Betta coccina, tussyae, rutilans, persephone, etc._)

Then in the link posted by Sarahpea above we can find:
Burmese Pink Neon Rasbora (_Microrasbora rubescens_)


----------



## Gill

I would like to add:

Threadfin Rainbows, Just about an Inch and look Fabulous when Mature. 
Gold WCMM
Honey/Sunset Gouramis


----------



## tao

Has anyone seen this site:

Miniature fishes for freshwater-aquariums

I dont think some of these are available in the US yet, might have to give it a while.


----------



## XenoMorph2049

Daniel*Swords said:


> Guys! I think we are missing all the nice killis!! :icon_eek:
> Anyone keep those to give us a starting point?


havent kept them, but they look awsome and stay small(1.5"). From what Ive read, they dont require the ammount of work most killis require for breeding I.E. removing the eggs for a set ammount of time.
Simpsonichthys magnificus AKA Magnificus Killi


----------



## Jimbo205

I have a 1 Gallon Betta Bowl at the Office. 
The office temperature is kept a constant 70 degrees Fahrenheit. 

Does this thread mean that each of these fish listed, I could keep in this Bowl 'instead' of the Betta? 

Or to put it another way; 
if I were to create another Bowl at the Office (1-2.5 gallons), I could use 1 of ANY of these fish?


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

No , most of these fish require at least a 5 gallon, or a 2g to themselves, but some you can put in bowls. A 5g tank realy isn't much bigger than a betta bowl. And not to expensive either. Also, I used to have a betta vase, but I could barely see anything but a blur in the rounded glass.


----------



## XenoMorph2049

Also, most fish require something the Betta doesnt- airation. Bettas and a few other fish, like goldfish, have a gland (Larynth gland I believe) that allows them to take air from the surface instead of through the water, so filtration and circulation would be required over a Betta. HTH.


----------



## co2

Daniel*Swords said:


> Coming back to this fascinating project... In the article I have been using for some help (Markku Varjo 2005: Kalojen kääpiösarjalaiset)... there're still these left:
> 
> Flame Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon flammeus_)
> Black Neon Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi_)
> Black Phantom Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon megalopterus_)
> Red-Tailed Phantom Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon roseus_)
> (_Hyphessobrycon eques_)
> 
> Marbled Hatchetfish (_Carnegiella strigata strigata_)
> _Carnegiella strigata fasciata_
> Black-winged Hatchetfish (_Carnegiella marthae_)
> Pygmy Hatchetfish (_Carnegiella myersi_)
> 
> False Cory (_Aspidoras pauciradiatus_)
> 
> _Hara jerdoni_
> Shadow Catfish (_Hyalobagrus flavus_, ex. _Pelteobagrus ornatus_)


*Hatchetfish should never be put in a nano.* In the Amazon, they literally fly out of the water. Fishbase.org quote regarding _Carnegiella strigata strigata_: "Aquarium keeping: in groups of 5 or more individuals; may jump out of the aquarium; minimum aquarium size 80 cm".


----------



## co2

XenoMorph2049 said:


> Also, most fish require something the Betta doesnt- airation. Bettas and a few other fish, like goldfish, have a gland (Larynth gland I believe) that allows them to take air from the surface instead of through the water, so filtration and circulation would be required over a Betta. HTH.


Not true.

Bettas and other labyrinth fish, have an organ called the labyrinth that allows them to breathe atmospheric air, goldfish do NOT have the labyrinth organ. Goldfish should not be kept it bowls. It's already illegal to do so in Rome.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

Has anyone mentioned darters yet? There are some beautiful rainbow and greenside darters which are native to my state, but unfortunately they are also jumpers. Darters appreciate a decent amount of flow too.


----------



## alphacat

I dig darters! I wanted to get a couple of the Orange ones a while back but because they're riffle-dwellers (they like fast moving currents) didn't think that'd work w/ the other inhabitants of my current main tank.


----------



## Jimbo205

> No , most of these fish require at least a 5 gallon, or a 2g to themselves, but some you can put in bowls. A 5g tank realy isn't much bigger than a betta bowl.


 Oh. That is a shame. :icon_frow



> Not true.
> 
> Bettas and other labyrinth fish, have an organ called the labyrinth that allows them to breathe atmospheric air, goldfish do NOT have the labyrinth organ. Goldfish should not be kept it bowls. It's already illegal to do so in Rome


 What????


----------



## seikah

*Parosphromenus*

check Parosphromenus out. 

great for nano tanks


----------



## alphacat

Those Parosphromeni look pretty cool! Thanks Seikah.

Also, to all of you good folks that I promised a revised version of this list - are there any takers for a co-editing job? It's a fairly big task to sort these by tank size, water type (pH, temp., etc), minimum number, etc...


----------



## Bbc84

Which fish are compatable with tanks with Cherry Red Shrimp that I want to be breeding.


----------



## alphacat

Bbc84 said:


> Which fish are compatable with tanks with Cherry Red Shrimp that I want to be breeding.



Endlers, although they're prolific as heck. Actually there are a few species that should be fine - here's a hint: look for species with small mouths that physically _can't _eat the baby shrimp. Rocket Killis, for instance...


----------



## Jimbo205

This list is cool. 

Is there anywhere on the web that has something like this that also has links to what they look like? 

Thank you for the work compiling the list. Much appreciated.


----------



## chaznsc

I have a nano with nothing but female bettas.


----------



## Jimbo205

How many in one Nano?


----------



## chaznsc

i have 6 in my 8 gallon


----------



## the_evil_duboisi

Peacock gudgeons
White cloud mountian minnows
Hummingbird catfish
Lampeye killies

Sorry, I can't check the scientific names....Whoa! Gotta go!


----------



## pet-teez

Thanks for this list, good thing to have around.

-Cassie


----------



## the_evil_duboisi

Hey how about those microrasboras? They look beautiful, and small!!


----------



## waterfaller1

Lots of cool ones here:

http://www.danios.info/fish/spBurma.aspx


----------



## spypet

I noticed many posting that Endler's can be kept in Shrimp tanks, and I thought I would clarify something given my own experience with them both.

Male Endler's have small mouths and short attention spans, yet are curious and active so they nip at almost everything in their fish tank. this behavior profile makes them relatively safe to keep with shrimp as long as the shrimp have somewhere to hide temporarily during an Endler's occasional short span of curiosity, so a bare bottom breeder tank with nothing but gravel would be a bad idea.

Female Endler's can have much larger mouths and will focus for a minute in pursuit of food. They are as curious and active as males thus they nip at everything in their fish tank. this behavior profile makes them hazardous for any Shrimp under 1cm in size, or they may take limbs off young shrimp. shrimp hiding places may not help since the females will pursue the shrimp soon after they come out of cover when foraging for food.

So I would like to make the distinction that Male Endler's may be safe for Shrimp and possibly even hiding fry, while Female Endler's will certainly put an "end" to anything they can fit in their mouths like whole shrimp fry and the limbs of lazy shrimp under 1cm.


----------



## aquanut415

i have cherries and endlers breeding in the same tank, both populations boom and bust periodically. the endlers occasionally do get the shrimp, but it seems it occurs mainly when they are REALLY small.

certainly females eat more shrimp than males, but they have not wiped out the population to a point it could not recover from.


----------



## dougiefresh

I'm sure some of y'all have seen this site, franks aquarium. I've never ordered from them, but it's one of the best sites for references for somewhat unusual little fish: http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm
There's more nano-fish in the other sections as well like barbs and tetras....


----------



## sandiegoryu

I've ordered nano fish from him and he's a great guy to deal with. Assuming Frank is the guy running the store. A few died on transit and he refunded us.


----------



## LordMaximo

TAO gave an impressive site with a large veriety of good looking fish.
Thanks for the list, I have found several impresive colors for micro tanks, they actually give a marine tank the run for the money. Well, more like 3:1 savings on the price of fish and less hassles.
I have 3 micro tanks, (2) 10 gl and (1) 5 gl hex. 

Maximo


----------



## Mad78

dont forget the dwarf puffers!!!!!!


----------



## fishboy23

Daniel*Swords said:


> Guys! I think we are missing all the nice killis!! :icon_eek:
> Anyone keep those to give us a starting point?
> 
> After browsing the forum, found that these have been kept by members too.
> 
> Dwarf Pencilfish (_Nannostomus marginatus_)
> Similis Ciclid (_Neolamprologus similis_)
> Bumblee Goby (_Brachygobius sp._)
> Pygmy/ Sparkling Gourami (_Trichopsis pumila_)


I know this thread has been around for a while, but a killie question gone unanswered is something I can't bear to see  
Most all of the lampeye killies (genera Aplocheilichthys, Poropanchax, Lacustricola, etc) are fantastic candidates for nano-planted tanks. My experience with lampeyes is solely with a Lacustricola (cant think of the species right now, but it was actually an east african one). They are a neat little fish (and baby brine shrimp are your friend if you have lampeyes!).
Any of the small chromaphyosemions (bivitattum, bitaeniatum, sp. Ecurya) make fantastic colonies in small planted tanks. That goes for many of the other more common Aphyosemions. Some of the rarer aphyosemions would probably live in them, but breeding in a planted tank could be a challenge for some (such as the diapterons). Those are perhaps best off in a java moss tank.
Rivulus (and the fish that used to be in rivulus, taxonomists are splitting the genus up as we speak) are also good planted-tank choices, though some get pretty big. These are probably killies best for really shallow tanks (it helps with agression issues). 
Some of the genera listed in an earlier post (I recall seeing terranatos, which is a monotypic genus that plays host to dolichopterus, the famous saber-fin killie) are soil spawning killies (lay eggs in mud in the bottom of temporary pools, pools dry up, eggs incubate, fry hatch when the rains return...more to it, but not room in one post). These are fish best left to breeding tanks, and definitely to species tanks. Peat moss is just something you dont want to have to take out and incubate out of your planted nano tank. Don't want to breed the fish? That's fine, but dont expect a long life out of the fish (some soil spawners, like Nothobranchius furzeri or T. dolichopterus are alive in the wild for a matter of only a few months. Even with proper care they can only be expected to live for 9-10 months--less on furzeri.)
Epiplatys are good choices, but only fish like Ps. annulats (clown killie), Ep. chevalieri, Ep. dageti and allies stay small enough for nano tanks. Smaller aplocheilus species (like parva and kirshmeri) can be kept in a similar fashion.
Lastly, there are natives that work well. Fundulus dispar is one that I kept in a planted tank with good results. Jen's darters make good tankmates too! (keep the water flowing! Oxygen is key).
Well...after that novel, I think I have about summed them up...It's hard to pinpoint just a few fish to add to the list...


----------



## dirkgent001

I haven't seen the *Least Killifish* (heterandria formosa) listed










Native to Florida i believe, males get just under an inch and females maybe 1 1/4 inch. These are livebearers and are super easy to keep. Parents will not harm fry. Some people think they are kinda plain looking, but they are very fun fish to watch. Doubtful you'll find these in your LFS though. I really love these tiny personable fish! I've had mine for almost a year now.. easily take any food provided (as long as its small enough) and will even forge for algae.

Here's a Video of them :
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UezTr_WEpw0&feature=related


----------



## shoteh

I suggest if someone has extra time they could compose a list (using excel maybe) of generic name, scientific name, pictures, length. Or at least the lengths of the fish. That would probably help greatly rather than just posting scientific names. But I know no one probably has the time so here's a tetra list if anyone's interested in tetras like I am.

Here's the first 10 on the list:

1.7cm/0.67" Ruby tetra _Axelrodia riesei_ 
2cm/0.79" Ember tetra _Hyphessobrycon amandae_ 
2cm/0.79" Green Neon tetra _Paracheirodon simulans_
2.1cm/0.83" Jellybean tetra _Lepidarchus adonis_ 
2.7cm/1.06" Silvertip tetra _Hasemania nana_ 
2.8cm/1.10" Royal tetra _Inpaichthys kerri_ 
3.1cm/1.22" Jewel tetra _Hyphessobrycon eques_ 
3.2cm/1.26" Blackline Penguinfish _Thayeria boehlkei_
3.2cm/1.26" Red phantom tetra _Hyphessobrycon sweglesi_ 
3.3cm/1.30" Flag tetra _Hyphessobrycon heterorhabdus_ 


http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=102401

-thanks to the wolf...


----------



## BTDarters

Least Darters (_Etheostoma microperca_) make great nano-tank inhabitants! Their natural habitat in the wild is slowly-moving waters that are heavily vegetated. I don't have any in-stock now, but hope to in the spring. You can PM or email me if you want to be alerted to when I have them available.

Brian


----------



## @[email protected]

has anyone mentioned gold cloud mountain minnows?
they are very active, and colorful fish. the males constantly display and fight about the pecking order (they dont really hurt each other though).


----------



## alphacat

White clouds were mentioned earlier - unless I'm wrong, Gold Clouds are just a subvariety of coloration. They (along with the Vietnamese cousin, Tanichthys micagemmae) are excellent for tanks without heaters.


----------



## Fishfinder

iv a few concerns about some of the fish on these lists, i think like what the first post said, some distinction should be made... i dont think i would ever put any tetra in a 5gallon or less tank, simply b/c they are active and like company, its just to small. Same with the Otto's who would need more algae to feed off of.


----------



## alphacat

I agree that this list needs some organization and that there are fish that are small, and then there's fish that are OK for nano-tanks - and the two are not always the same.

One of the problems is the number of organizational info requests though. Some people want 'em sorted by their water preferences (which alone has Ph, hardness, and temp. as sub-categories); others want them sorted by size, or their ability to play nice in a community tank, or where in the tank they tend to hang out. Still others want them arranged by species info, geographical origin, and even coloration.

This is obviously not do-able as a simple linear list.

What needs to happen instead is to compile a spreadsheet so that people can do their own sorting and whatnot. This will not be a simple job initially, (and as I work full-time and then some, am married, and actively pursue playing music - a spare 3 or 4 hours is hard to come by!) ...but anyone who wants to volunteer has my blessing and any assistance I can provide, and probably lots of other folks here too.

Thoughts?


----------



## @[email protected]

i could try sorting through the list and making a website that has them listed by those characteristic, but not until school is out (this is the last week).


----------



## alphacat

That would be awesome if you could, @[email protected] Are you thinking of making this an active page (.asp or something to support sort functionality) or static HTML page?


----------



## @[email protected]

i was thinking static with differnt pages for different lists (one page grouped by size, one by temp, one by region...)

i dont see what functions would be needed (except search maybe, but i dont know how to do that). i could do some in .php for surveys and stuff (not soffisticated though), or use javascript to control the HTML DOM, but im not too good with either javascript or php (got an A, but barely).


----------



## @[email protected]

ok i compiled a list of all the fish mentioned here unless i noticed somebody objected. i grouped them into the categories of labyrinth fish, minnows, pencil fish, chiclids, corys, danios, barbs, puffers, gobies, catfish, rasbora, killifish, livebearers, rainbows, and misc. 

next i will make lists of fish by their region, suitability to which size (from under 1 gallon, to 10 gallons), preffered swimming level, schooling or not, and then a few more.


----------



## connordude27

do you have an idea of when this site is going to be up?
i really need ideas for a future 2.5 gallon


----------



## alphacat

...and don't be afraid to ask for volunteers. I think there are enough capable people here that we could probably farm out some of the smaller sub-tasks and make this a really useful guide!


----------



## metageologist

cant wait to see this list


----------



## markopolo

celestial pearl danios?


----------



## @[email protected]

no they are not on there, they dont like it much in nano tanks. they dont really show themselves or color up. they do better in tanks above 10 gallons.

sorry i completely forgot about doing this. i still have shrimp, temp, ph, and region to do. the rest is done though.


----------



## resowner92

is it done yet?


----------



## big54bob

Oh lets see
Paradice fish
Misquitofish
Australeus Killifish
and Badis badis


----------



## fishbguy1

I'm gonna have to say the the glow light danios (Danio choprae) don't belong in anything less than 10 gallons. I have 5 in my 29 gand they are extremely active. I"m not sure what they would do in anything less. They alse get fairly large, for danios. Bigger than most zebra danios I've seen.


----------



## fish_fasinated

i would say danios in general aren't suitable for nanos, jsut not enough space for these fish.


----------



## fishlvr

Has anyone mentioned pygmy killies (_Leptolucania ommata_) or bluefin killies (_Lucania goodei_) yet? The bluefins would need atleast a five gallon for a pair, but a pair of pygmy killies could easily be housed in a 2.5 gallon. _American Aquarium Fishes_ says a pair can be kept in a 1 gallon jar that's filled with java moss. The three legal _Elassoma_ species (pygmy sunfish) would also be good for a 5 gallon or larger. A 2.5 might work, but they're a little on the aggressive side so I would go with a five. The other three are protected, but the three that are legal are absolutely beautiful fish. The legal ones are _E. okefenokee_, _E. evergladei_, and _E. zonatum_. Another good fish is the swampfish, _Chologaster cornuta_, if you can find them. I think jonahsaquarium.com has them available. All of these fish come from swamps that have lush aquatic vegetation and will all readily spawn in the aquarium, except for the swampfish, which I believe may have only spawned once in captivity, if that.


----------



## BTDarters

Good additions, fishlvr! I currently have 3 Bluefin Killies in a 4-gallon Finnex tank. They're doing well, but haven't spawned yet (as far as I know).

Brian


----------



## amphirion

_Micropoecilia picta _(swamp guppy)- the red form looks pretty_
 Leptolucania ommata _(pygmy killie fish)
_Aplocheilichthys normani_ (norman's lampeye)


----------



## fishlvr

BTDarters said:


> Good additions, fishlvr! I currently have 3 Bluefin Killies in a 4-gallon Finnex tank. They're doing well, but haven't spawned yet (as far as I know).
> 
> Brian


Thanks =]. Just trying to point out some natives, since they're easy to find and deserve more appreciation.


----------



## AirSong

Do any of these fish do well in a 2.5 gallon?, besides the betta


----------



## crimsonbull57

AirSong said:


> Do any of these fish do well in a 2.5 gallon?, besides the betta


Thats the same question I had


----------



## alphacat

Yep, some of them do - but sometimes that's conditional too. Any of these that are schooling or social fish - Nope. Any livebearers or prolific breeders - same thing.

Danios might be worth consideration here, but I'll defer to the experts on that one...


----------



## fishydaze

*Excel List of Nanofish Suggestions*

A newbie to planted tanks, I wandered looking for nanofish suggestions and tripped on this thread. Although I will continue to await the Web-based Nano Fish List that may be in the works, I grew impatient and began looking for info on the fish suggested in the thread. Eventually realized that I was creating an Excel file on them with their basic data (pH, temp, dH etc.)...its pretty much as done as I will get it and covers all suggestions so far.


UPDATE: Excel list is now on POST #98


----------



## therealorangejuice

As far as 2.5 gallons go, I believe that Least Killifish are a good option (not sure of the scientific name). 

They might not be vibrant with color, but my friend has 6 in a 2.5g and they are doing fine. Not stressed, exhibiting normal behavior, etc. 

I have had a pair (male/female) in my 2.5g for about 2 months now and they've already given me 10+ fry! (And those are only the ones I know about, I'm certain that there are more) I have a lot of plants and mosses from the wild that I put in there, so in mine they just eat micro-tiny bugs and that sort of thing, I never have to feed them (but I'm not suggesting that anyone just throw them in a 2.5g with just, like, a piece of java moss or something) I have a Lot of moss-type plants. The whole bottom is covered with them. That is why, I believe, that they are reproducing so well. They feel like they are in a natural environment. But enough of my ramblings. That's my recommended 2.5g fish.


----------



## crimsonbull57

Wow its been a while sence I've looked at this



fishydaze said:


> A newbie to planted tanks, I wandered looking for nanofish suggestions and tripped on this thread. Although I will continue to await the Web-based Nano Fish List that may be in the works, I grew impatient and began looking for info on the fish suggested in the thread. Eventually realized that I was creating an Excel file on them with their basic data (pH, temp, dH etc.)...its pretty much as done as I will get it and covers all suggestions so far.
> 
> Would it be okay to post the chart to this thread, Alphacat? It seems like the natural home as it is derived pretty much 99 percent from the suggestions here...(with just a couple of others I spotted during the hunt for information)...


Well im not Alphacat but I would find it verry helpful and im sure others would too so why not right?



therealorangejuice said:


> As far as 2.5 gallons go, I believe that Least Killifish are a good option (not sure of the scientific name).
> 
> They might not be vibrant with color, but my friend has 6 in a 2.5g and they are doing fine. Not stressed, exhibiting normal behavior, etc.
> 
> I have had a pair (male/female) in my 2.5g for about 2 months now and they've already given me 10+ fry! (And those are only the ones I know about, I'm certain that there are more)


Thanks for the suggestion, they sound great and I can't wait to check 'um out


----------



## fishydaze

Hello
I finally finished excel file of fish identified in this thread (plus a few others I found on the way). The attached document is a zipfile of an Excel 97-2003 file. 

For those looking over the list, remember that the original rule set up by Alphacat for the thread was that fish be 1.8 inches in length or less. Some fish suggested on the thread turned out to be way outside this size, so I did not keep them on the list. A few 'oversized' are still kept on, because of online reports of success in small tanks and/or because in the wild they tend to live in thickly planted ditches or small swampy ponds (so genetically/behaviorally appropriate for nano environment). Quite a few fish met the size requirements, but had mixed info online about whether they would do well in small groups or small tanks: I kept most of these, and tried to note down a few pieces of nano relevant info for each fish.

***Please always research your fish in detail before confining them to nano tank; please always use well circulated, oxygenated, clean water for nano tanks***

Quite a few of the suggestions to the thread appeared to be based on size and not necessarily direct experience. I think it would be great if people going through this list who have personal experience with any of these fish in small tanks would chime in, with a note to the thread, about whether the fish did or did not do well (and how many adults and in what size small tank). By 'doing well' I mean healthy for at least six months, bonus points if healthy with successful breeding or for years.

----For those unable to use microsoft products, the file has been loaded up on Google Docs 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au7lYaFUaRybdGlkTmF0a0pacDRYcGZzNXlHcEwwbnc 

----For those able to view excel files (list upated 11-2010) the file is in the zip file below.


----------



## redman88

now i want to turn this excel file into an access data base, but then i would have install ms office on my computer in along with Openoffice.org since i don't know how to make good databases with it.


----------



## dmastin

Hey fisydaze,
When you have entered 3 min under the min #, does that mean a 3 min is recommend only? I assume that no shoaling would be expected for this fish? thanks d



fishydaze said:


> Hello
> Finally finished excel file of fish identified in this thread (plus a few others I found on the way). *The attached document is a zipfile of a tab delimited text file: once decompressed, open it in Excel and it should be fine using default settings*.
> 
> For those looking over the list, remember that the original rule set up by Alphacat for the thread was that fish be 1.8 inches in length or less. Some fish suggested on the thread turned out to be way outside this size, so I did not keep them on the list. A few 'oversized' are still kept on, because of many online reports of success in small tanks and because in the wild they tend to live in thickly planted ditches or small swampy ponds (so genetically/behaviorally appropriate for nano environment). Quite a few fish met the size requirements, but had mixed info online about whether they would do well in small groups or small tanks: I kept most of these, and tried to note down a few pieces of nano relevent info for each fish.
> 
> ***Please always research your fish in detail before confining them to nano tank; please always use well circulated, oxygenated, clean water for nano tanks***
> 
> Quite a few of the suggestions to the thread appeared to be based on size and not necessarily direct experience. I think it would be great if people going through this list who have personal experience with any of these fish in small tanks would chime in, with a note to the thread, about whether the fish did or did not do well (and how many adults and in what size small tank). By 'doing well' I mean healthy for at least six months, bonus points if healthy with successful breeding or for years.


----------



## ravenmyth

*Nano-Black Phantom Tetra*

I am very impressed with all your work on the list. Thanks very much.

I have had luck with a male/female pair of Black Phantom Tetras and also with a pair of female black Phantom Tetras. They have shorter dorsal fins than the males but more than make up for that with the reddish orange color of several of their smaller fins plus the adipose fin. Unlike some tetras you can keep a pair instead of a school.:wink:

PS I keep them at pH 8.0 as they are one of the tetras that thrive in alkaline/basic water.


----------



## fishydaze

dmastin said:


> Hey fisydaze,
> When you have entered 3 min under the min #, does that mean a 3 min is recommend only? I assume that no shoaling would be expected for this fish? thanks d


Hey Dmastin,
I am not sure which fish you are writing about, but some fish that don't shoal are still more comfortable, show better, come out of hiding, live longer etc. etc. with their own species around. The reccs in the file are from reading thru more than one website usually, and what people noted down in their comments here and there...so a mix of fact-based and opinion-based info. When I write 3 min, I mean that the recommendation is a minimum of three. This doesn't place a limit on the upper numbers (although of course the tank size would need to expand accordingly).



ravenmyth said:


> Unlike some tetras you can keep a pair instead of a school.:wink:
> PS I keep them at pH 8.0 as they are one of the tetras that thrive in alkaline/basic water.


Hello Ravenmyth,
Thanks for the comment on the file ...Completely started with everyone's reccomendations on this thread, of course.

And also thanks for the first hand info re: the black phantom tetra. What size tank did you have them in?


----------



## ravenmyth

I had a pair in a 5 gal


----------



## ravenmyth

I thought i should clarify a bit as I realized more info would be better as I was just reviewing your list of fish for the nano tank. I have read and have experience of keeping a pair of Black Phantom Tetras rather than a shoal of 5+ as your table suggests. The reading I have done plus my experience of keeping a pair in a 5 gal in good health for over a year supports that conclusion. I still have them now with 2 more in a larger tank.


----------



## fishydaze

Hello Ravenmyth---
Thanks for the additional thoughts...I have edited the chart since your earlier email to show your successes with pairs in 5 gallon tank, but also kept on the chart what was recommended on multiple websites regarding larger groups. This is to help those who are trying to decide what they should try in a small tank. With this info, I hope that they realize that happy nano pairs of black phantom tetra are viable, but possibly nano placement is less common or less optimal for this species. I also updated some of the additional info for this fish: More than one online site does say you could keep a pair of black phantom tetra; but quite a few of those same sites also contradictorily suggested having groups of 6 or more, giving the males space for separate territories, and that the larger groups do show shoaling behavior, so a nano tank might be challenging. Might depend on your individual fish, too, of course....


----------



## ravenmyth

*Black Phantom Tetras in Nano*

I would be against trying 2 males. I agree with your concern about territorial issues. Thats why I did 2 females once and a male/female pair the other time. I would note my females have always more than held their own against the males---chasing them off if they became too agressive about food etc.:fish:


----------



## fishlvr

AirSong said:


> Do any of these fish do well in a 2.5 gallon?, besides the betta


The least killifish (Heterandria formosa), Pygmy killifish (Leptolucania ommata), and bluefin killifish (Lucania goodei) 

The least and pygmy killies you could keep a couple pairs in a 2.5. You could keep a single bluefin killie in one. 

Also you could keep a pair of one of the pygmy sunfish (Elassoma sp) species.

You also might could get away with a couple of endler's livebearers, but I'm not sure since I've never worked with them before, so I don't really know their requirements.


----------



## fishydaze

Hey Fishlover-
re: The least killifish (Heterandria formosa), Pygmy killifish (Leptolucania ommata), bluefin killifish (Lucania goodei), pygmy sunfish (Elassoma sp) 

Was the info you reported on them from personal experience/knowledge of success of these particular fish in 2.5 g? If so, I wanted to mark it in the excel table

Thanks..


----------



## paludarium freak

Not pushing anyone but I'm planning to set up a 2g tank in the near futur and need the list. (website or Excel)
Thanks


----------



## fishydaze

Hey P.Freak-
The latest list is at Reply #98 within this thread...hope it helps


----------



## Cheapskate

Question: You have dwarf cories on the list, but do you think that a couple regular sized cories (panda/leopard/etc) would do ok in a 5.5 gallon including some smaller fish and 2 african dwarf frogs?


----------



## fishydaze

Hello-
IMHO: things might go okay for awhile, but it sound precarious in terms of tank health. Remember, with gravel and plants and equipment, a 5.5 g tank might end up being only 4.5 g or so (but I like a thick layer of gravel/ couple of larger rocks in mine).

From my experience, 'regular' cories can get up to three inches each and beyond for some (bronze). Then your list got longer and no specific head count (more fish and frogs); so starts to sound like a lot when number of fish suggested is generally so small for a nano tank. 

As always with Nano tanks:the general recommendations to follow are excellent filtration, water movement,and regular partial water changes. And few fish, with friendly habits. One thing to consider: if you think you might not be on top of the tank care, then I really recommend as few fish/amphibious creatures as possible.

I do have a friend who has had two frogs and snails in a 3 gallon, and they have been fine for almost two years.

Good luck on the new tank set up


----------



## lauraleellbp

IMO regular Cories don't belong in anything smaller than a 20L tank- they need to be kept in schools and need their swimming room.

fishydaze- I wouldn't consider Pristella tetras suitable for a nano tank. I have a school of 15x in my 90gal and they get pretty large and bulky for tetras- the females are larger than my Rams. They're about the size of large adult Tiger barbs (and I mean full grown ones, not the size you'd find in a pet store). They also need plenty of room to school and swim, I wouldn't keep them in less than a 30gal.


----------



## goldlenny

I just came across this old thread in a Google search for something else and I didn't read the entire thread but from the 2nd post, with the list, I did not see Celestial Pearl Danio, formerly Galaxy Rasbora, which could be a newer species than this thread.

I would also like to point out a LONG list of fish suitable for 10G tanks, including stocking recommendations, which I have on my blog. I have updated it in the past year or so to add some other links to good info on this topic, but it may need some changes as well. Although I've been a long time member, I haven't really posted much so it says I can't add a link so just Google "GoldLenny Hailey's 10 Gallon Tank Stocking" (without quotes) and the link to my blog page should show up first.


----------



## alphacat

Just came back after a long hiatus (became a new dad), and...

Wow!

Thank you very much Fishydaze for the great work on the Excel list. It's nice to see this project take on a life of its own without much prodding. Of course, I'm sure it'll wind up being a work-in-progress for some time to come, but if it helps us make better choices when stocking our tanks then it's absolutely worth it.

Cheers, all.


----------



## fishydaze

*Alphacat!*
Welcome back and Congratulations on being a new dad; The information on this thread has indeed been great for my nano tanks...and I very much enjoyed tagging along on your start-up work.

*Lauraleellbp*
I updated the information in the excel file regarding Pristella tetras. Thanks for giving your thoughts on the regular large size cories. I agree.

*Goldlenny *
Thanks for the info regarding your 'fish for 10 gallons' list at http://goldlenny.blogspot.com/2007/03/haileys-10-gallon-tank-stocking-list.html


----------



## fishydaze

fish file list updated: message 98 this thread


----------



## Fishly

Can we get the list of species back up here? The Excel thing isn't working on my computer. 

I'm just looking for the species names, but if it were to be organized, I think the best way (on here, not on Excel) would be to catagorize the fish by type (livebearer, microrasbora, killifish, etc.) and put the species names in alphabetical order. Then list any specific problems for each fish. Example:
*Livebearers:*
Poecilia reticulata (Guppy)- Very prolific, will overrun tank without fry control, may be too large for very small tanks (<2.5g)
Poecilia wingei (Endler's Livebearer)- Very prolific, will overrun tank without fry control

And so on.


----------



## fishydaze

I loaded up the excel 97-2003 version, on *message 98* of this thread.

I think once you open the file you will see that it is organize much as you suggest.

Each fish gets one row, names common and latin, length temp and dh stats, success in what size groups and tanks, and comments re nano issues gleaned from various sources.


----------



## Simmo2302

never mind


----------



## Simmo2302

I updated the list... no new fish, but some tidy up and formatting for easier to read.

the new formatted version is available on page 7, thread #98.

or click here to be taken straight there.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=904496&postcount=98

thanks


----------



## Fishly

It works now. Thanks!


----------



## Jane of Upton

Hmmmm,

the link is now showing as INVALID. I tried to report it to the Admin, but when I linked to this thread, then THAT link was also deemed Invalid.

-Jane


----------



## fishydaze

Hey Jane
Sorry bout the links...Unfortunately, I can't get in to fix the links in others' emails. The one in message 121 works, but I know the one that got put in message 1 doesn't work.

You can just go directly to message #98 in this thread and the list files are attached there.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

bpm2000 said:


> dwarf puffer - Carinotetraodon travancoricus - likely a species only candidate needing a larger "nano" but nano nonetheless.


5 gallon minimum. They will pick at full grown snails and shrimp, some may kill them, but babies of both WILL be eaten. Very intolerant to most tankmates. Otos seem to be good tankmates for them them though.


----------



## Cottagewitch

I'm having a hard time with the list. Was it ever organized to show which fish are appropriate for various sized tanks? I'm planning a 3g and was wondering what would suit it.


----------



## Bonefish

To add some data to the list: I've got three male black bar Endler's in my 2.5 gallon. They've been in there for a few months and are doing excellently. Full colors, no health problems, no aggression, very active. I started out with four Endler's, but one of them did what Endler's do best and committed suicide within the first two weeks.  Fixed that problem by rigging up a tank cover, and I have had no issues whatsoever with the remaining three, which are all healthy.

The tank is low light (10 W), filtered with a Red Sea Nano, and fairly heavily planted. The Endler's tend to lurk in the thicker crypt/java fern growth and rush out to beg whenever someone walks by the tank. They do not appear to be eating the Red Cherry Shrimp babies, or if they are, they aren't doing a very thorough job of it.

Based on my experience, I say: Endler's can do okay in a stable planted tank as small as 2.5 gallons. Go for same sex only, lest you want hundreds of fry. Limit is probably 3-4 individuals for a tank that small. Males do particularly well and are strikingly colored. 

Jenna - for a 3 gallon and below tank, I would check out bettas (splendens plus a few of the other species including simplex), Endler's or guppies, and shrimp. I have had success with all of those species in tanks ranging from 1.75-2.5 gallons.


----------



## Cottagewitch

TsuRyuu, thank you VERY much for the suggestions. They've gone on my list. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## fishydaze

Hello TsuRyuu- Thanks for the info, and for giving such good specifics on what tanks work for Endlers. I will slip it into the table this weekend.

Hello Jenna- Sorry you are having trouble with the table. 

Unfortunately, when most people in the thread or online reported on fish that did well in 10 g or less, they weren't specific about the tank size that was successful for them. When they were, I noted the successes in three tank size categories in the table: 2.5g-5g, 5g-8g, 8g-10g. The few that were specifically noted as successful in the smallest range: pygmy killifish, betta, dwarf mosquitofish, and peacock gudgeon. Most of these aren't really 'common', though 

But a number of the fish listed in the table, ones that are not identified as schoaling, would prob. do well in your tank. It is a list of small fish. Frequent water changes and having a filter (TsuRyuu notes a Red Sea Nano filter on the 2.5 g described) reduces risk. Please read the last column in the table for behavioral or technical details that would be important (like, "males only" or "eats plants"), and explore online further about any species. 

I agree with Tsuryuu's recc: A few male Endler's Livebearers would be happy in a small tank. Alternatively, a Betta is really beautiful in a planted tank, and can be pretty interactive (always comes and stares out at me when I sit to look at him). And, its sorta nice to know that 3.0 gallons will always seem spacious to a Betta (given they are usually sold in one cup of water). Commonly available and sturdy options.

But: celestial rasboras..emerald dwarf rasboras...pygmy gouramis...dwarf molly...otocinclus are possibilities.


----------



## Cottagewitch

Thank you Fishydaze! The trouble I was having was actually opening it. Hopefully I'll soon have that bug fixed and it will work for me. Its frustrating because the computer is less than a year old. (sigh)

I appreciate all the info! I thought I was set on the 3-4 Endler's males. But every time I think of those Bettas in those tiny bowls and I bleed for them. I volunteer in animal rescue so getting a Betta out of one of those bowls seems like rescue work to me.  Besides, they are easily available, and simply GORGEOUS fish!


----------



## RandomMan

Thanks for the list. I'm not seeing the Danionella translucida, which has a max size of 12mm. 
http://danios.info/fish/translucida.aspx


----------



## Cottagewitch

Any new additions to the world of nanofish? I've just started a 10g.


----------



## morninglight

*Adonis Tetra*

I discovered some Adonis Tetra (Lepidarchus adonis) in one of the show/display tanks of my LFS and promptly threw out my other ideas for stocking my new 5 gallon hex. 

The full grown fish is tiny, tiny (as in about 2 cm) and it's coloration is transparent with a little oval silver stomach. The google images simply don't do them justice. The ones I saw were quite transparent, except that some of them had a few small surface black markings on them.

I watched their behavior in the (rather large) show tank, and they kind of darted around, but rarely more than a few inches in one direction, then another direction, and so on, so I don't think they would particularly need the swimming space of a big aquarium.

I plan to put a small school of these in my 5 gallon hex when they get them in again at the LFS (with just shrimp for tank mates). 

Can you believe that someone actually came in the evening before I was going to buy them and cleaned out their remaining stock? And it's not like they're popular, well known fish, either. I can only imagine the look on my face when they were _all_ gone after I looked to make sure they had them the day before.


----------



## atom

Anyone have any recommendations for a Fluval Spec or is a Betta and shrimp pretty much it? 

I was thinking maybe a few endlers or a dario dario or sparkling gourami? Would those be okay? What about a type of killifish?

Cheers.


----------



## gogi

Lampeyes killie


----------



## FriendsNotFood

Where do I get the Excel document with the list on it? When I click on the big link on the front page it just opens another page of this same thread ):


----------



## simplechamp

Yes, I am finding the same issue. I sent a PM to the original poster to see if they can check on it.


----------



## Kai808

You have to read the entire thread... or go here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=904496&postcount=98

It's on post #98.


----------



## simplechamp

Thanks for the link. Maybe the OP will see my PM and replace the nonworking link with this one.


----------



## VivaDaWolf

Hmm..read through the list .Im looking for the existence? of really..really tiny fish, about the size/shape of livebearer fry that are just born to a few weeks old. Im really liking TINY fish. Ive got normans lampeyes right now, and microrasbora along with molly/platy fry and i just love their size


----------



## wijnands

Wasn't there a rice fish that's maxing out around 15-18mm?


----------



## Fundulopanchax

Fundulopanchax gardneri?
I have one alone in a 10 gallon because he's too agressive for a small community tank. Don't know how well they'd do in a smaller tank and live fish are hard to come by but they are beautiful little fish with a lot of spunk.


----------



## bibbster

I'm apparently overlooking the list or something's broken.

I got to post #98 and there is no attachment or link to a list.


----------



## fishydaze

*re: nanolist*

Hello Bibbster-
Sorry...found that the uploaded zip file of the excel list wasn't downloadable for some reason.
so I took it down, I hope temporarily...

In working on getting the file downloadable, however, the forum people wanted to look at the zipfile in situ to see if they had any suggestions. So I am going to reload on message 98...check it out, you may have better luck downloading then I had


----------



## jarvitron

I've had problems getting to the file in the past, it's working now. I know a lot of people don't have Microsoft Office so I reuploaded it here - Nano Fish Google Doc.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski

Badis badis and Dario Dario - Common Badis and Scarlet Badis. Peacock Gudgeons (Tateurndina ocellicauda) are okay if they are the only one(s) in the tank.


----------



## Mattymo92

Kayakbabe said:


> Dario dario (not sure of the common name.. it's pretty new to the fish trade)


Their common name is Scarlet Badis... They are really neat looking fish. I just found it on a google search of Dario dario.. Are they a dwarf cichlid? Do you know their origin?

- Matt M.


----------



## Mattymo92

Jarek Strzechowski said:


> Badis badis and Dario Dario - Common Badis and Scarlet Badis. Peacock Gudgeons (Tateurndina ocellicauda) are okay if they are the only one(s) in the tank.


 Oh guess someone beat me to it lol


----------



## newbowery

i have celestial pearl dainos, (formerly known as galaxy rasboras) in my 5g mini M. they have the proportions of a larger fish but max out at about an inch.


----------



## newbowery

also... lampeye killiefish look great.


----------



## psalm18.2

OK, read the whole thread. Nice.


----------



## iowanaquarist

alphacat said:


> Howdy!
> 
> In the course of researching this amazing hobby, newbies (like me) often ask the same questions over and over; among them, the question of "so what kind of fish _can _I put in my planted nano?" seems to come up quite a bit.
> 
> To that end I'd like to start an easily-referenced thread with lists of ideal species for nanos. Wherever possible, please provide both the common name and the scientific name. :icon_bigg
> 
> EDIT (8/31/10):
> 
> Click Here for Fishydaze's cleaned up, expanded, and most updated version of the list.





When I click the link, the forum page reloads... is the link dead?

EDIT: Correct linky:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au7lYaFUaRybdGlkTmF0a0pacDRYcGZzNXlHcEwwbnc#gid=0


----------



## fishydaze

*Where is list?*

Sorry, don't know who loaded up that link, but doesn't seem to be working any more.
go to post #98 IN THE thread, zip file of excel doc is there, and that seems to be working fine for me still

Could you edit your note above so the non-working link isn't listed? Will keep other readers from clicking on it helplessly
Thanks much
fishydaze


----------



## iowanaquarist

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au7lYaFUaRybdGlkTmF0a0pacDRYcGZzNXlHcEwwbnc#gid=0

This is the google docs link. Added to my above post, adding it again here, will likely add it again later.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au7lYaFUaRybdGlkTmF0a0pacDRYcGZzNXlHcEwwbnc#gid=0


----------



## iowanaquarist

Is it wrong that I desperately want a 300 gallon tank stocked off this list?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au7lYaFUaRybdGlkTmF0a0pacDRYcGZzNXlHcEwwbnc#gid=0


----------



## Roxie

Dwarf Red Cherry Shrimp! They're so cute!


----------



## luky

i looked at the list from post #155 and if thats the updated version, im surprised these guys aren't mentioned yet!! but happy to be the one to contribute so they're added in there.
Tucano Tetras
heres a picture of mine: (only about an inch - $20 bucks a pop!:eek5


----------



## Fishmasterj

iowanaquarist said:


> Is it wrong that I desperately want a 300 gallon tank stocked off this list?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au7lYaFUaRybdGlkTmF0a0pacDRYcGZzNXlHcEwwbnc#gid=0


Not at all... I wish I had 6 more tanks than I already have -- it's a disease, I tell you! ;-)


----------



## luky

another that i didnt see in the list that i came across today when i made a pit stop at one of the lfs ...
the Paraguay Tetra ...
very cool looking little guy!!

Alternative Name(s): Dawn Tetra, White Spot Tetra, Rio Paraguay Tetra, Panda Tetra
Scientific Name(s): Aphyocharax paraguayensis


----------



## etane

luky said:


>


looks so much like a hastatus cory


----------



## luky

i had not thought of that but yes!! it sure does. what it did remind me of right away were the high-fin barbs (the black and white on the fins i mean). (another that i think are really nice but size-wise might not fall into this category i think)
these little guys were super cute. and pretty cheap too. i cant remember exactly but i think they were like 2 or 3 bucks maybe. i guess pretty averaged price, unlike the tucano i posted previously.


----------



## Sumit

Daisy's Ricefish Oryzias woworae (25-30mm) is a great choice for a nano tank. I have 6 in a 5 gallon and they lay eggs every day. I started with 3 Daisy's in September and through opportunistic removal of fry from the tank now have 37 of them.
Great fish, wonderful looking males and the species has character. Plus will graze on algae. What more do you want?


----------



## Ottoblock

One that I would suggest, and really wish was more common in the hobby, is Pseudomugil Luminatus. Previously known as Pseudomugil cf. Paskai (red neon)

By far the coolest fish I've ever kept. Both males looked just as good as this photo, but were constantly in a beef over turf. They would do this dance where they puffed out all their fins. It was so cool. Lil guys only get 3.5cm long

here is the seriously fish on them : Pseudomugil sp. ?red neon? (Pseudomugil iriani, Pseudomugil cf. paskai) ? Seriously Fish

here is some of the "sparring": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xa7LyXgoHg&t=7s


----------



## Jeninok

Ottoblock said:


> One that I would suggest, and really wish was more common in the hobby, is Pseudomugil Luminatus. Previously known as Pseudomugil cf. Paskai (red neon)
> 
> By far the coolest fish I've ever kept. Both males looked just as good as this photo, but were constantly in a beef over turf. They would do this dance where they puffed out all their fins. It was so cool. Lil guys only get 3.5cm long
> 
> here is the seriously fish on them : Pseudomugil sp. ?red neon? (Pseudomugil iriani, Pseudomugil cf. paskai) ? Seriously Fish
> 
> here is some of the "sparring": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xa7LyXgoHg&t=7s


Those are gorgeous!

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottoblock

Jeninok said:


> Those are gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk



Too bad I couldn't get mine to breed before I had to move. ='(


----------



## trinity ghost

Those tetras are 20 dollars a piece??


----------



## kookaburrafish

hey all. My first post here so please be gentle! I am new to tanks, new to fish. I am however, a keen gardener so have ordered my plants before i even have the water in the tank! 
this thread is brilliant but my problem is I can't narrow it down and make up my mind and I'm worried i am going to end up panic/impulse buying my fish and i know that is bad. 

So: planted 10 gallon cuboid (not long thin) tank, hit me with the numbers and species i should buy. i would like the look to be natural and not too orange-fishy (but red platy are on my would long list). tempted on cherry shrimp also so the fish need to not nibble the adults at least.


----------



## theDCpump

These are fun to watch and easy fish to care for.
They are smaller than the other regular Stiphodon and Sicyopus species which make them great for a smaller tank.
-They love water flow and live near falling waters that enhance the oxygen exchange.


This is a super fish for those of you who do NOT want to clean so much inside of the tank.
Asking why? The reason is : A properly set up fast current will put the detritus garbage in the filter where it belongs.
As long as your filter set up is easy to reach, then your all set.
Try to work smart on the equipment or it will get old fast. We all know this over time.

Simple powerheads under the water connected to various PPI (pores per inch) foam will help get the tank tuned in for the load in the tank.
A simple hang on filter added the situation will put the "icing on the cake", competing the waterfall effect for the oxygen they like.
I like the Tidal series that has the surface skimmer.
It helped pull the oil film off the top of the water from serving slimy Black worms.
They love Algae wafers and rocks covered with a bit of it naturally to graze on.

Personally, I wanted a low maintenance medium sized planted tank with a bunch of them. 
It is a bit like having a planted shrimp tank. There is not much to do as opposed to the work load of the community fish tank loads.
A small group of either of the little species decribed would definitely not hurt a small tank.
They get along with nano shrimp too.

There are so many small tanks on the market that would serve them well.
If I had no room, a Fluval Flex9, Mr Aqua 12 long, or even a host of other small tank would do great.
Think about it.

- Lovely little species.



*Stiphodon cf. rutilaureus and Stiphodon annieae.*
An adult Panda loach is larger in size as seen in the 2nd photo.


----------



## Lingwendil

^ Love those little guys. Gobies are my personal favorite group of fish.


----------



## Jevago

thank you for job


----------



## TankDave

Nice labor of love. I appreciate it. Is it fair to assume if the minimum number is blank that they are happy being single?


----------

